# Pipe Tobacco Plume?



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok, as some of you might have seen I've decided to get back in to pipery. I'm in the process of cleaning up some estate pipes from a local antique shop and just got my first order of tobacco. I decided to go with the Blakeney's Best sampler from Pipes and Cigars. Seemed right for some reason, I figured what the heck. I mean, they can't label it the best if it's not. That would be, like, false advertising! Alright, back on point. I opened the Latakia Flake first, wow! Smells like my favorite local brand beef jerky, Sturgis Jerky! I barely resist the urge to eat some and move on to the Bayou Slice, then Acadian Ribbon. I have a strange obsession with vinegar, so the smell from the tins is wonderful! When I crack open the Tawny Flake I spy something unusual. It looks like someone sprinkled ultra fine sugar all over the flakes. Tony the Tiger has nothing on these! A closer inspection looks like the crystals are more concentrated on the darker areas, it reminds me of streaks of gold in a core sample. At the risk of exposing my newb, what the heck is going on? Is this the same as plume on cigars, or something that has been truly added to the mix? Before getting sealed, did this tin get VIP backstage passes to a Miley Cyrus concert and... Sorry, back on track again. What little info I could find has some folks stating, like cigars, this could only happen after extensive aging. Here, of course, are a couple of inconclusive phone pics. The flakes are quite a bit more "sparkly" in the real world, but I think these give the general idea.


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

That's going to be some damn tasty stuff, my friend. It's not called or referred to as plume but it is a good sign like plume. It's just sugar crystal formation. It happens mostly on virginias because of their naturally high sugar content and the whole process is amplified by the pressing of the leaves in order to make flakes. 
You are in for a real treat!


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

Dang, spoiling myself on the first order, huh? Could I take it the darker tobaccos are the Virginia, or does the pressing distribute the sugars and they crystaize where they may? Even with these first few tins, I'm finding it very interesting to see all the variations in color. Maybe someday I'll be able to make something of it. That's what I'll tell the wife, I'm not just buying more tobacco, I'm conducting research! :mrgreen:
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

The only pipe tobacco I have ever had "pume" on me is Va and that looks like Va plume to me.

Congrats, should be some tasty stuff!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, unlike the cigar side where it's *always *mold.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh... precious sugar crystals ipe: Enjoy that! Wayne sent me some Deer Stalker from the mid eighties recently and it looked like it had been lightly coating with sparkle fingernail polish


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

That's a wonderful sign. Those tobaccos should be very flavorful. You definitely got lucky with that purchase. There are two possible scenarios, either those tins have been setting around for a few years, at least, or they are only a few months old but have been stored in a warm area, 80/85 degrees or more. Storing tobacco in a hot but not too hot environment for a few months, will speed up the aging process.


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

Va can be bright tans and yellows, to reddish and orange, to black if it is stoved or steamed. The dark streaks are most likely where the oils and sugars all collected when the pressing took place.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Rub it out, pour milk over it, and eat it like cereal. Looks delicious!


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Mr. Guy said:


> A closer inspection looks like the crystals are more concentrated on the darker areas, it reminds me of streaks of gold in a core sample.


I get that analogy, I've thought the same thing before. I've have found many gold & quarts specimens over the years and my jar of Penzance has streaks all through it.



Tobias Lutz said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh... precious sugar crystals ipe: Enjoy that! Wayne sent me some Deer Stalker from the mid eighties recently and it looked like it had been lightly coating with sparkle fingernail polish


:hungry: YES, that is some good stuff.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice find! Good for you.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmmmm. Crystals always, a good sign. I posted a month or two back. I seem to have a combo of crystal and mold .


But congrats!


----------

